
Serve-Stale in BIND: Akamai's Contribution to DNS / Internet Resiliency - fanf2
https://blogs.akamai.com/2017/09/akamais-dns-contribution-to-internet-resiliency.html
======
feelin_googley
I have been doing this for many years i.e. storing IP addresses permanently
instead of relying solely on a cache and constant lookups of the same names,
day after day, week after week.

Is it more resilient? Of course it is.

Periodically I update the stored addresses if they have changed, but to be
honest most websites I visit do not change addresses very frequently.

Everytime I mention this idea on HN I get at least one reply insinuating it is
stupid, unworkable, etc.

Now that BIND is storing addresses, I wonder if the responses to this idea
will be the same.

The sensible thing for websites _that do not change addresses frequently_
(which I believe is a very large portion of the web) would be to provide users
with advance notice of IP address changes, like ftp.internic.net is known to
do. Maybe put it in a standard location like robots.txt.

As for the rest of the web that use load balancing and CDNs, no doubt that
some added DNS indirection can sometimes increase "web speeds" for some users.

But not having to perform the _multiple layers of DNS queries_ to resolve
names of Akamai customers can also increase "web speeds".

The web can seem significantly faster when the user is not required to do all
those lookups.

At least, that has been my experience.

